# Fischreischein verlängern nach 10 Jahren??



## zumzweiten (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe da mal eine kleine Frage.
Ich habe vor einigen Jahren den Fischereischein erworben.
Da ich dann irgendwann nicht mehr wirklich zum angeln gekommen bin, habe ich diesen dann nicht mehr verlängert.
Das ist jetzt so ca. 10 Jahre her.
Nun zu meiner Frage: Kann ich den Schein jetzt einfach so wieder verlängern lassen, oder muss ich eine neue Prüfung ablegen???


----------



## Mirko80 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischreischein verlängern nach 10 Jahren??*

Hi,ich habe nen Kumpel,dem ist sowas auch passiert.Der musste die Prüfung ein zweites mal ablegen.Aber informiere dich mal auf deiner Kreis-oder Stadtverwaltung.Die werden das wohl wissen,weil die den ja auch verlängern.


----------



## maarfischer (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischreischein verlängern nach 10 Jahren??*

Wenn Du Dein Prüfungszeugnis noch hast, sollte es kein Problem geben.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischreischein verlängern nach 10 Jahren??*

Hi Zumzweiten, ich kann dir deffenetiv sagen dass das funktioniert.
Habe das auch gemacht nach über 10 Jahren - brauchte nicht mal ein neues Passbild , da ich meinen alten Fischereischein noch hatte.
Natürlich brauchst du das Prüfungszeugnis, wenn du das verloren hast kann man das bestimmt auch neu bekommen ohne eine Prüfung abzulegen - wird dann sicherlich ein paar € kosten.

Schönen noch


----------



## Backfire (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischreischein verlängern nach 10 Jahren??*

Ging bei mir auch problemlos. mit dem grünen Schein (Prüfungsbestätigung + Lichtbild) zur Gemeinde gedackelt, 20min später mit dem Fischereischein wieder raus.

mfg Backi

P.S.: mein Prüfungszeugnis war mir auch verloren gegangen, nach kurzer google Recherche und einer entsprechenden email wurde mir nach sehr nettem und unbürokratischem Kontakt mit dem Herrn Groeger vom lvdsf Hessen eine neue Prüfbescheinigung gegen einen kleinen Obulus von 15.00€ per Post zugestellt.


----------



## zumzweiten (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischreischein verlängern nach 10 Jahren??*

Zum Thema Prüfungszeugnis: Ein Prüfungszeugnis, so wie es jetzt (bzw. seit einigen Jahren) gefordert wird. Habe ich eigentlich nie bekommen. Habe alles zu Wendezeiten gemacht. Da gabs dann, z.B. für die Raubfischmarke, ne Prüfung im Verein. Damit habe ich dann auch den Fischereischein, so´n blauer "Klappschein", bekommen und den dann auch einige Jahre verlängern lassen. (Den Schein habe ich noch)
Könnte das jetzt zu Problemen führen???


----------



## Backfire (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischreischein verlängern nach 10 Jahren??*

ausprobieren. mehr als "nein" sagen können sie nicht. wenn du aber schon einen "blauen Fischereischein" hast, auch wenn abgelaufen, sollte das wohl klappen.
latsch einfach mal auf die Gemeinde(verwaltung) richtiges Zimmer suchen, blauen Schein auf den Tisch legen mit dem Chorus "einmal Verlängern/ neu Ausstellen bitte" (Passbild nicht vergessen).

mfg Backi


----------



## Prignitzer_Junge (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischreischein verlängern nach 10 Jahren??*

Hallo zumzweiten

Meines Wissens nach mußt du in deinem Fall ne neue Prüfung machen, den DDR Raubfischschein hättest du damals gleich gegen den Fischereischein tauschen müssen, als dies noch möglich war. Jetzt wirst du damit nix mehr machen können. 

Mein Nachbar hatte das gleiche Problem, diese Scheine mit den alten Raubfischmarken werden nicht mehr anerkannt.

Aber frage mal trotzdem an beim Amt vielleicht ist es bei euch wieder anders, als bei uns in Brandenburg....

Daniel


----------



## zumzweiten (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischreischein verlängern nach 10 Jahren??*

Ich werde morgen mal bei der beim Landkreis nachfragen.
Mal sehen was die sagen.

Vielen Dank euch allen.


----------



## Backfire (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischreischein verlängern nach 10 Jahren??*



zumzweiten schrieb:


> Damit habe ich dann auch den Fischereischein, so´n blauer "Klappschein", bekommen und den dann auch einige Jahre verlängern lassen. (Den Schein habe ich noch)
> Könnte das jetzt zu Problemen führen???



aso... . Ich war jetzt bei "blauer Klappschein" vom derzeitigen bundesdeutschen Fischereischein ausgegangen.

mfg Backi


----------



## zumzweiten (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischreischein verlängern nach 10 Jahren??*

@ Prignitzer_Junge:

Den blauen Schein ( also BRD-Fischereischein ) habe ich ja bekommen und habe ich auch noch.
Es war damals halt nur keine Prüfung in der Form wie sie heute verlangt wird nötig. 
Nen Kumpel von mir hat das ganze dann ein Jahr später gemacht und musste schon die ganzen Vorbereitungsstunden usw. machen. Das Ergebnis war bei uns beiden dann das gleiche. Ein blauer Schein.
Nur das er halt seit Jahren nicht verlängert wurden ist.


----------



## zumzweiten (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischreischein verlängern nach 10 Jahren??*

Habe den glaube 1998 letztmalig verlängert. 
Es war also definitiv der BRD-Schein.


----------



## Dart (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischreischein verlängern nach 10 Jahren??*

Die Verlängerung sollte eigentlich problemlos funktionieren, lass dich von der Stadtverwaltung zum Ordnungsamt/Abteilung Jagd,-und Fischereiwesen verbinden, unf frag vorsichtshalber nach, was du zur Verlängerung mitbringen sollst.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Prignitzer_Junge (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischreischein verlängern nach 10 Jahren??*

achso wenn es schon ein BRD Schein war,sollte das wohl möglich sein, ich bin jetzt von den DDR Scheinen mit den Extra Raubfischmarken ausgegangen, wie es halt bei meinem Nachbarn der Fall war.

Zum Glück ist dieses schwachsinnige Verlängern ja nun abgeschafft worden. 

Dann berichte uns mal bitte das Ergebnis deines Anrufes beim Amt.

Daniel


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischreischein verlängern nach 10 Jahren??*



zumzweiten schrieb:


> Habe den glaube 1998 letztmalig verlängert.
> Es war also definitiv der BRD-Schein.


Dann glaube mir wenn du Morgen um 8 bei deiner Gemeinde bist dann hast du ~ 8:15 einen verlängerten / neuen Schein.


----------



## Camper1 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischreischein verlängern nach 10 Jahren??*

Hallo,

in Brandenburg ist m.W. seit 2006 für Friedfischangeln kein Fischereischein mehr erforderlich.

mfg


----------



## Prignitzer_Junge (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischreischein verlängern nach 10 Jahren??*



Camper1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in Brandenburg ist m.W. seit 2006 für Friedfischangeln kein Fischereischein mehr erforderlich.
> 
> mfg



da hast du recht, aber der Mann kommt aus Sachsen-Anhalt :m


----------

